# Anybody use the Skier's Edge machine??



## ssudha17 (Feb 18, 2008)

I was looking for a elliptical machine for me and my wife to exercise at home and came across this machine which is supposed to simulate skiing called Skier's Edge and was wondering if this would be a good substitute for an elliptical. I personally don't like to go to the gym and prefer various sports to keep healthy and was thinking if it is a machine that works on the muscles that I use for skiing, it might be a good incentive to invest in this instead and keep my skiing muscles in shape during the off-season, for about the same price. 

Anyone tried this product and could share their experience using it?? Also any other comparable products that you would recommend?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 18, 2008)

Grassi21 does......


----------



## bvibert (Feb 18, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Grassi21 does......



http://forums.alpinezone.com/12039-...t-lets-see-if-grassi21-can-catch-up-pack.html


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Feb 18, 2008)

I've had one for about 5 years.  I haven't used t much this season, but would highly recommend it.  Plus, it's way more fun than any other exercise machine.


----------



## severine (Feb 18, 2008)

I wouldn't consider it a replacement for an elliptical as far as general fitness goes.  But it seems like a great addition to the arsenal for ski training.  I had to use one in physical therapy 7.5 years ago for my (repeatedly) sprained ankle.  This was before I ever skied but I was impressed with it.  It was my favorite exercise in PT.


----------



## ssudha17 (Feb 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/12039-...t-lets-see-if-grassi21-can-catch-up-pack.html



Thanks for this link...Seems like most people have good things to say about it. Anyone use other similar products like the Pro Fitter? Also those who bought the Skiers Edge, could you share how much you paid for it and if you would recommend the Balance Bar with it or would you just go with the poles?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 18, 2008)

ssudha17 said:


> Thanks for this link...Seems like most people have good things to say about it. Anyone use other similar products like the Pro Fitter? Also those who bought the Skiers Edge, could you share how much you paid for it and if you would recommend the Balance Bar with it or would you just go with the poles?



I love mine(Big Mountain with the RPM plate)!  Had it now almost 18 months and still use it atleast 2 to 3 times a week year round.

Don't bother with the balance bar unless you have trouble walking on a regular basis!  The poles are great, and atleast in my experience, you'll be using the machine without any balance aids quickly.

Mine was about $1200 shipped to my house new from Skier's Edge.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I love mine(Big Mountain with the RPM plate)!  Had it now almost 18 months and still use it atleast 2 to 3 times a week year round.
> 
> Don't bother with the balance bar unless you have trouble walking on a regular basis!  The poles are great, and atleast in my experience, you'll be using the machine without any balance aids quickly.
> 
> Mine was about $1200 shipped to my house new from Skier's Edge.



Finally, a price quote! The website seems pretty convoluted- couldn't find $$$$ anywhere...


----------



## ssudha17 (Feb 18, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Finally, a price quote! The website seems pretty convoluted- couldn't find $$$$ anywhere...



I requested for the DVD and pricing info from the website. Once I get it, I will share the current prices on this thread. I am going to look for these on Craigslist and see if I can find one as suggested by BeanoNYC. If you come across one, and you are not picking it up, do let me know.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 19, 2008)

ssudha17 said:


> I requested for the DVD and pricing info from the website. Once I get it, I will share the current prices on this thread. I am going to look for these on Craigslist and see if I can find one as suggested by BeanoNYC. If you come across one, and you are not picking it up, do let me know.



Typically if you wait until April they'll ususally have their "end of the year" sale when prices come down usually 10 - 20%.  

I will say though that they are VERY well made machines(at 6'3" and 220 odd lbs I can put some strain on those belts, and mine are in pristine shape after 18 months of very regular and intense use).  Just don't bother getting the "classic" model, the rise on that machine (basically 6") isn't nearly enough for a good work out.  The Big mountain at basically 12" of rise is nice,  I'd imagine that the world cup model with basically 18" of rise would be one monsterous workout!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 19, 2008)

PM sent.  Also do a search to find others opinions.


----------



## mishka (Apr 28, 2008)

I recently purchased  "big mountain" model without manual .   Do I really need one?


----------



## drjeff (Apr 29, 2008)

If you can figure out how to adjust the belts and/or the plate(if you have an adjustable one) then you really don't need one.

Other than that, give the metal on metal contacts a little squirt of WD40 every now and then and you're fine.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 24, 2014)

I have just begun the process of moving (listed my house a week ago) and my wife and I have on the wish-list for the knew house a workout room. My thoughts have thusly turned back to the Skier's Edge and this (and other) related threads. I forgot how positive everyone's reviews were.

Just looking for an update from anyone that might use one. DrJeff, are you still using yours regularly?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 24, 2014)

jaywbigred said:


> I have just begun the process of moving (listed my house a week ago) and my wife and I have on the wish-list for the knew house a workout room. My thoughts have thusly turned back to the Skier's Edge and this (and other) related threads. I forgot how positive everyone's reviews were.
> 
> Just looking for an update from anyone that might use one. DrJeff, are you still using yours regularly?



At least once a week year round (more in the winter months when I can't be outside riding my bike) - still find it both a good and FUN workout!


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 26, 2014)

Good to know. Thinking it is going to be a requirement for the new house. Any idea what a minimum ceiling height would be for a room with the Big Mountain version in it?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 26, 2014)

jaywbigred said:


> Good to know. Thinking it is going to be a requirement for the new house. Any idea what a minimum ceiling height would be for a room with the Big Mountain version in it?



My 6'3" frame has NO ceiling height issues on my Big Mountain Skier's Edge in my basement with a standard 8' ceiling


----------



## Edd (Feb 26, 2014)

We don't have the space for one of these but if we did I'd buy it immediately. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------

